
Unshaky: A software attempt at fixing the butterfly keyboard's “double press” - kossae
https://unshaky.nestederror.com/
======
nyx_
I remember writing a timer-based switch debouncing routine for my
microcontrollers class in undergrad.

Too bad people have to resort to homebrew hacks like this to fix their $1500
laptops.

